# Sliding glass door threshold too high



## Heidi Tornberg (Mar 8, 2018)

I recently had a sliding glass installed in my Illinois single family home by a popular Chicago window company. The home is a split foyer home, with the slider being the only door on this level. Since the installation, I have had a couple of people trip over the threshold. Luckily each person was able to catch their fall but it has left me with some serious concerns as to the height of the threshold. I called the company and they have agreed to send a technician out. On the inside, the threshold is 3 1/2 inches high from the floor to the highest point of the threshold. On the outside, it is nearly 4 inches high from the deck to the top of the threshold. I have zero knowledge of the building industry or residential codes. I have tried to research this topic online but have found very little. I am seeking any advice as I prepare to meet with technician. Is there a standard threshold height? Should I expect the door to be replaced? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 8, 2018)

See other post or IBC 2012, section 1008.1.7 Thresholds


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2018)

Heidi Tornberg said:


> I recently had a sliding glass installed in my Illinois single family home by a popular Chicago window company. The home is a split foyer home, with the slider being the only door on this level. Since the installation, I have had a couple of people trip over the threshold. Luckily each person was able to catch their fall but it has left me with some serious concerns as to the height of the threshold. I called the company and they have agreed to send a technician out. On the inside, the threshold is 3 1/2 inches high from the floor to the highest point of the threshold. On the outside, it is nearly 4 inches high from the deck to the top of the threshold. I have zero knowledge of the building industry or residential codes. I have tried to research this topic online but have found very little. I am seeking any advice as I prepare to meet with technician. Is there a standard threshold height? Should I expect the door to be replaced? Any help would be appreciated.




I am thinking if the door that was there was flush, they should have matched it.


----------



## Heidi Tornberg (Mar 8, 2018)

cda said:


> I am thinking if the door that was there was flush, they should have matched it.


During installation, I did see them adding quite a bit of wood above and below the door.  I am now wondering if the door was too small.


----------

